

The Only Secure Password Is the One You Can’t Remember - bootload
http://m.lifehacker.com//5785420/the-only-secure-password-is-the-one-you-cant-remember

======
raniskeet
lifehacker and other gawker media entities should not be allowed to post tips
on password management or the likes. they fucked up their user accounts for
chrissake.

